# Welche Packete brauche ich?



## Spieleguru (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich will mich langsam ins Servergetummel vorstoßen und will nun damit anfangen zu schauen, was es so für Packete unter Debian gibt, was sie machen usw.

Also mein eigentliches Vorhaben ist folgendes:
Ich möchte ein minimales Debian aufsetzen und dann alle nötigen Packete installieren, um Confixx 3.2 zu installieren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Packete sind das?

Klar ist folgendes: Apache, PHP, MYSQL, PERL, suPHP, EMail-Server usw. müssen installiert werden. Zum Schluss kommt Confixx. Aber welche Packete genau sind das? Und die müssen sich ja auch mit Confixx vertragen und mitarbeiten...

Ein Traum wäre natürlich eine Vollständige Liste. Die wird aber, wie ich glaube, keiner haben. Deswegen bin ich für alle Informatonen Dankbar!

MfG


----------

